# Acer switch 10



## Nanjem0y (Jun 6, 2016)

Trying to install Windows 8.1 every time I format it using disk part it goes back like I didn't do nothing at all saying its locked


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why are you using Disk Part? The Windows installation can delete and create partitions as part of the installation.


----------



## Nanjem0y (Jun 6, 2016)

Because Windows 8 can't format it says hard drive is locked


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you get a drive locked message prior to trying to reinstall Windows? Do you want to fix those issues and keep your Windows install or start over and deleted everything.

What have you tried so far?

That error can be caused be cause by several things.

Try running these commands: 
Bootrec /fixMBR

bootrec /fixBoot

bootrec /rebuildBCD

Then use Disk Part to try to delete all the partitions if you want to start clean.

You can also boot UBCD and use one of the disk wiping tools on it to fully erase the drive: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html


----------



## Nanjem0y (Jun 6, 2016)

Tried reinstalling Windows 8.1 and says cannot install it lock then tried disk part to clean and format it has 4 partitions when I reset tablet all the old partitions are back tried hiren boot cd


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you try DBAN?


----------



## Nanjem0y (Jun 6, 2016)

Won't work needs gpt not mbr


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

DBAN erases a hard drive, it doesn't care about partition types.


----------



## Nanjem0y (Jun 6, 2016)

I can't load it into the switch 10 it won't boot up from flash drive unless it a gpt but it won't load that way


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Turn off UEFI boot and Secure Boot in the BIOS.


----------



## Nanjem0y (Jun 6, 2016)

Don't see any option to turn of uefi secure boot is disable


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Whats the error you get when you try to use DBAN to erase the whole drive, not just the partition? Picture?


----------



## Nanjem0y (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm using Rufus to to format usb dban won't let me run it under gpt only mbr but the switch 10 tablet don't run mbr


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to make sure you change the boot type to Legacy, or Auto. Can you take a screen shot of some of your BIOS screens.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Looks like you might need to keep secure boot on to disable UEFI then turn off Secure Boot after;



> For anyone that has this problem on switch 10. DO NOT DISABLE SECURE BOOT CHECK! Just add your supervisor password and the Secure Boot Mode settings should be available. If you go and disable the secure boot check it will lock these settings out. Been trying to figure this one out for about a week and then just stumbled on to it when I was working with another switch 10 tablet (Because the battery died on the first one, Waiting on the chargers for both of them). Put the supervisor password in and noticed that the stuff was shaded as if it could be changed. Disabled the secure boot check and it disabled all the settings in the mode they were in. Changed the secure boot check back to enabled and they were unlocked again. Hope this helps. After you unlock the settings you can add another UEFI file as trusted so it will boot from it. Worked for me. Booted a MSDaRT (Microsoft Diagnostics And Recovery Toolset) disk from USB.


Also try pressing F2 right after you turn it on with the USB drive connected, it may give you a boot menu.


----------

